

Arthur Laffer: Tax Hikes and the 2011 Economic Collapse - hga
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704113504575264513748386610.html

======
hga
Subtitle: " _Today's corporate profits reflect an income shift into 2010.
These profits will tumble next year, preceded most likely by the stock
market._ "

From the creator of the Laffer Curve:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laffer_curve>

